# Sewing, Chicken Saddles/aprons?



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I've heard of these as some times Chickens are a little rough with each other.

I found this video, after one of the others I posted today, and thought it would apply here.

Do any of you make/use these "saddles" on your chickens. I'm wondering how they work for you.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There's a member's wife that makes them but I can't remember who it is. I know of others who have a need and found them to be very effective.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I've thought of trying to make them. I sew a good bit. 

Maybe the member with the wife that makes them will drop by and give us some more information.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

He just mentioned it in the last month of so when someone said he was having issues with his rooster.

Someone said that they found a pattern on the net for them. Again, I've never needed them so never looked. I need to email Hencackle, she might be one of those that has made them. Or maybe its BantyChickMom. 

I've got all these names stored in my head from years of reading and I think its beginning to take a toll.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I use these. I have a friend make them because I can't be bothered. They do what they should. Though I need to get some hats and pantaloons made for some of my girls, the roosters have them bald.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Fiere - hat's and pantaloons? Do you have any photos of that? I've never heard of such a thing.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

LOL I'm not putting hats and panties on my birds, I just meant they need them because the roosters have the feathers wore off their heads and bums from mating them so much lol. Their backs are more or less fine because of the saddles


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Its not that big of a stretch to imagine you trying hats and pantaloons.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I have a line drawn in the sand, Robin.
One of my clients gave me a "chicken diaper" for Cash as he goes on so many outings to public places, tried it on him yesterday before I took him to the school - yea we are not "chicken diaper" kind of folk, Cash and I. We crossed the line and removed the contraption.

Now on one of my tiny house bantams, maybe a diaper. But not on my big Australorp cockerel. Nope. We have standards.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That would be one heck of a diaper on the Austrolop.

But really, that is no way to treat a stately rooster. Which means I think that's a bridge too far too.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

It was one heck of a diaper. I think it was designed for a goose. The pinky-red hue, while brilliant with the black feathers, didn't suit Cash's persona. Or at least my personification of his "persona".


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Here's two websites that sell the aprons: HenSaver.com, LouisesCountryCloset.com I was also told by Hencackle that it takes time for the birds to get used to and can become entangled trying to get away from them. Sort of like trying to dress up a cat.


----------



## PeafowlLover (Nov 11, 2013)

This is wonderful information! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

These forums are great for information. They're great for entertainment too.


----------



## CrazyWVChick (Nov 24, 2014)

I also make aprons for "bareback" hens. I googled the pattern and used their measurements to start with but found that the measurements for the large fowl apron actually fit better on bantams so made several enlarging them each time til I was satisfied with the fit on Austrorps and JG's. I made some light weight (single layer of fabric) for Summertime and Quilted/heavier double layered or fiber filled ones for winter. At one point I got creative and added lace or ruffling for the "Style conscious" hens. Lol


----------



## Buckeye209 (Aug 11, 2015)

Once my chickens are big enough I want to get some so the rooster doesn't mess thier feathers up any


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

I listened to a group of breeders once... Several of them were saying that they thought that a hen loosing feathers on her back (if she is in a set up without an over abundance of roosters), was the fault of the hen, not the rooster. 

And that some hens simply have soft feathers that are damaged too easily.

Interesting theory.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Interesting is right.


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

Reminds me of when I first started keeping birds.....when they were Around a year old I noticed there were lots of feathers around the coup and a cpl birds were looking purdy rough....and bald....I did some asking around at the feed store and located some similar "clothing" . But I had 30 birds and it was going to be expensive $$$$$ 
Three of them were Roosters...and one of those was a 2 year old aggressive Leghorn....I didn't know what to do. 

An old black gentleman who was a neighbor came by one day and we talked about it....
He says look,....."them roosters are too busy guarding the girls and fighting amongst themselves to be wear-ing out on the girls....they ai'nt got time.." Haahaaa and all those feathers were because they were molting!!

I felt stupid.....I did not know chickens molted.......but like I said it was my first go at keeping birds.. and we did not know much.

These were partial free-range chickens.....but the wife and I had a kiddie pool we would dip the birds in to wash them up and keep 'em pretty and clean....LOL!!! The old Black fella said I was doing them more harm than good.....they were losing their natural oils.....also told me to quit washing our goat.....LOL!!!
He laughed and laughed at me.....said I was a good hearted but stupid city boy living in the country.......
WOW!.........I'm older now, maybe a little smarter...maybe not.........but I don't do livestock baths anymore!!! 

As I sit and reminisce...I can't help but smile and also think what a good and fun hobby this has been over the years...
I love this site and each of you guys for sharing all you experiences and stories .


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

That is funny!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Glad to see you posting again, JN.

What a hoot with your first experiences having birds. Thank goodness for the knowledge of those that came before us when it came to care and upkeep.


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanx Robin!
Yeah with all the recent health problems I had its nice to be up and about doing things again....(posting here included!!) even if I did scale back on the amount of "projects" I had going.

Also yes on the old-timers knowledge base to help us.......no need to try and re-invent the wheel now is it?


----------



## Hencackle (Apr 30, 2014)

I know, its an old thread...

Yes, there are chicken saddles on HenSaver.com

They have more products now: Crop Bra for pendulous crop; Birdy Bootie; Diaper & Harness, and gyms.

Product sales help provide support for Crazy K Farm's rescued animals.

As robin mentioned in an earlier post, it is like trying to dress up a cat. Apt description.  I had a barebacked hen with a side gash from a young rooster. After wrestling with her to put the apron on, she proceeded to walk backwards through the garden, trying to weasel out of the apron. She won. Finally, I just took an entire roll of vet wrap and wrapped it around her midsection. She was ok with that. Go figure. When it wore off, I wrapped her again with a new roll of vet wrap.

An alternative is to use duct tape to make a saddle. It stays on until a molt. This was featured in an old issue of Backyard Poultry Magazine. The magazine used to have its own website with this article saved in their online archive. Now, the Backyard Poultry Magazine is part of CountrysideNetwork.com and I didn't see the article.

I'm sure if somebody Googled, the duct tape saddle will be on somebody's blog.Save​


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I love duct tape. It does work well.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Duct tape is working well for me. I don't think the feathers are going to grow back though until after molt.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I've never had a problem with duct tape except replacing it when it fell off, which is fine. I apply several overlapping strips under wing to under wing.


----------

